# Breeding decoy dogs?



## NEYOTEMAN

I have a 1/2 pit 1/4 catahoula and 1/4 blackmouth cur cross I was thinking of breeding him to either a jagdterrier or airedale but before I find a female I was wondering if a jagdterrier would even be able to handle the litter from him. Any input would be helpful Thanks


----------



## Mattuk

Whats a jagdterrier? Thats a new one on me!


----------



## hassell

Mattuk said:


> Whats a jagdterrier? Thats a new one on me!


 I think he means - Jack Terrier!!


----------



## Mattuk

hassell said:


> I think he means - Jack Terrier!!


Ah I might just know what a Jack Russell Terrier is!!


----------



## youngdon

http://en.wikipedia....iki/Jagdterrier

These guys would eat several Jack Russell's for breakfast.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> http://en.wikipedia....iki/Jagdterrier
> 
> Thes guys would eat several Jack Russell's for breakfast.


Our working JRT's that kill foxes! Don't think so!


----------



## NEYOTEMAN

No its a jagdterrier they use them on hogs bocats and coyotes in the southern states. They are very athletic and got some good grit to them I think would be a good addition to my decoy dogs.


----------



## NEYOTEMAN

I would put money on the jagdterrier over a jack any day fox is nothin to a hog or bobcat or even a coyote!


----------



## Mattuk

NEYOTEMAN said:


> I would put money on the jagdterrier over a jack any day fox is nothin to a hog or bobcat or even a coyote!


So your going to try and tell me a terrier can kill a hog?


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> Our working JRT's that kill foxes! Don't think so!


You're kidding right ? I've no doubt your JRT's are tough little guys but really now.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> You're kidding right ? I've no doubt your JRT's are tough little guys but really now.


No I'm not kidding Don. I'm not talking about some rat dog that Ashley Judd has I'm talking about our







working terriers.


----------



## Mattuk

Terrier- Most terrier breeds were developed in Great Britain and Ireland. They were used to control rats, rabbits, and foxes both over and under the ground. Some larger terriers were also used to hunt badgers. In fact, the word terrier comes from the Middle French _terre_, derived from theLatin _terra_, meaning earth. _Terrier_ is also the modern french for "burrow".


----------



## NEYOTEMAN

Yah seen them do it a couple of times once they get the throat its game over


----------



## Mattuk

You've seen a 15lb terrier kill a hog weighing 100lb +?


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> No I'm not kidding Don. I'm not talking about some rat dog that Ashley Judd has I'm talking about our
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working terriers.


Ashley Judd has JRT's ?? She probably uses them to keep her crazy family away and if that's the case i'll match one against your working dogs any day..... Have you seen them ??YIKES !

People do use the Jagds for hogs but seldom alone. It's like lion hunters here one dog would be toast.


----------



## NEYOTEMAN

Like don said they are seldom ran alone but the incident I witnessed first hand was 4 jagds had hog bayed up and then this other one went straight for the throat I don't know whether it was the crushing of its bite or the tearing but he did kill the hog and it was 103 lb hog and the jagd ranges from 20-25 lbs so larger than a jack but smaller than the airdale


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Ashley Judd has JRT's ?? She probably uses them to keep her crazy family away and if that's the case i'll match one against your working dogs any day..... Have you seen them ??YIKES !
> 
> People do use the Jagds for hogs but seldom alone. It's like lion hunters here one dog would be toast.


She was an example really Don. I don't know what the JTR has become in the states but over here you can get what is called a JTR from the 'show' type people that would find a rat difficult! But our English Working Terrier's are as hard as nails.


----------



## youngdon

I was just blowing crap back at you Matt. I'd think you'd need a half dozen Jagd's to kill a hog of any size. Normally the hogs are shot after the dogs corner them. It's the same with coyote dogs they are used as bait and after the shot the handler sends the dog to finish the yote. Trust me no self respecting or dog respecting handler/owner is going to send his 18lb dog in after a healthy unshot hog.


----------



## Mattuk

I just can't see how a terrier can bite through a hogs throat that must be covered in half an inch of the toughest skin around plus an inch of muscle to get to the wind pipe let alone cause enough damage to kill an animal thats 5 times the size of it and has some very impressive fighting tusks!


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> http://en.wikipedia....iki/Jagdterrier
> 
> These guys would eat several Jack Russell's for breakfast.


 Interesting read.


----------



## Furtaker

I'm looking for a Jagdterrier. Do you know where I can find one?


----------

